# My 'new' pond fishing!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been doing alot of work on the pond that is on the property I just bought. I take a pole down there and do a little fishing too. Always catch a few on worms (zoom trickworrms in mostly June bug). Haven't tried any crickets fer bream yet but will get there sometime. Long term plans is to make a little primitive camp area where folks can bring their kids out to camp/fish fer a night or 2 and basically just get kids unplugged and in nature!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful pond Jason
btw. Halloween is next month. LOL
jack


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

See any Banded Water Snakes?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Love that little R2D2 backhoe in the first picture.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> See any Banded Water Snakes?


No watersnakes, seen a few mocs....this one didn't get away....Same pond just before I owned it!!!








H2OMARK said:


> Love that little R2D2 backhoe in the first picture.


Johnny (SIL) owns it and he's a big boy.....looks really funny him in that little joker! It did a great job on the dam side of the pond where I wouldn't run my tractor....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice shot
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a nice spot! You may have already seen them, but Auburn has a bunch of good videos on pond management.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the pond and the idea of sharing and getting kids off the electronics. I still can't get used to your shirts.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Are you fertilizing the pond? It'll grow those bass big but you need to fish it. Helps on weeds too. You said fished with worms and crickets .. minnows in it? If not try to keep them out.

One more thing .. people fishing in your pond .. make sure your insurance will cover that.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Pond looks great. How big is it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeH said:


> Pond looks great. How big is it?


Close to 2 acres...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2018)

Awesome!!! We need more ponds and lakes open to the public.


----------

